# RC Refurb Etc. Presents TP Racing 8 X 40 1/32 4 Lane Slot Car Track



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

* :wave: Hello Racers! RC Refurb Etc......Presents TP Slot Car Raceway USA. Our TPSR Track, is an 8 X 40 Scalextric 1/32 4 Lane Raceway. It's up and running. We're not ready......for a big race just yet, but if you visit our website.....all the events, will be posted. The website, is still under Construction, but you can see all that's there and it's coming about. LOL We're very proud, of how the track came out. Please to visit the site. You can see pics of the track, as it's being built. Look forward to hearing from you. We would like to see you face in our place. LOL :thumbsup:*

The Address is 

The Grand Market Place
4340 RT 130 N.
Willingboro, NJ 08046

www.rcrefurbetc.com
215-651-1272

PLEASE CK OUT THE PICS....BELOW & THERE"S MORE ON OUR WEBSITE.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Does this mean your not in Bristol anymore?


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello! No we're not, but we are only 20 mins from the old shop and the new shop, is two times the length. Please stop in and race with us.

TP Slot Car Raceway USA


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello All! We now have a few pic posted....for your eyes only. Thx.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello again....all! The AFX track, is now built, just need to get the small kinks out. Pics....will be up this wk. The H.O. track is awesome.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello All! Pictures, of the H.O. Track will be up tonight.


----------

